# Tear Stain removal with Boric Acid



## MalibuBarbie (Feb 12, 2007)

My Maltese has some minimal tear staining around her eyes. I wipe her face daily with a warm, damp cloth whenever I notice she has some tearing. This helps keep the stains minimal, and close to the inner corners of her eyes, but I can't seem to get rid of those stains.

So, I have heard about using Boric (sp?) acid and cornstarch to remove the stains. My questions are... Does it work? Is it safe? How dangerous is it if I accidently get some in her eyes? 

If anyone has any tips or experience with this I'd really love to hear about it









Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You don't want to get the granules in the eyes (it can most certainly irritate), nor let them lick off what's on the whiskers as it can make them ill.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I use Fresh Eyes eye wash instead of just water. I believe that boric acid is one of the ingredients in this product. I would recommend that you mix an eye wash w/boric acid rather than just applying the powder straight. Usually the boric acid label has instructions on mixing as an eye wash. I do notice that when I wash my pup's face w/Fresh Eyes, the cotton ball (which I saturate) becomes reddish in color and her tear stains (which are minimal) are easily wiped away. It also helps to loosen the dried cruddies that form overnight. I always follow up with a swipe of leave in conditioner.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Now that I have found the Fresh Eyes, that is what we use. I found it at Walgreen's. Theirs seem much lighter and the crusties come right off.
Aimee


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny's breeder suggested I buy boric acid (it comes as a powder) and apply with a make-up brush. As long as you apply carefully, it works pretty well. The hardest thing about this method is getting Benny to sit still!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I went to the vet recently anbout Snoops tear stains and he prescribed something called CleanOcular, looking at the ingredients Boric acid is one of the main ingredients. When I read that it did concern me, but I am no chemist so I figure it must be safe. Has anyone got any experience of using this product?


----------

